# Needing a ride!!



## Mazz (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello,
I'm new to Expats....thought I'd say Hi and also ask a favour for a friend of mine....
So, firstly, HI!!!
And now the favour....my friend is wanting to go to and then return from Spain in the next 2-3 weeks and was wondering if anyone was going in that direction could they offer a lift?? Of course help towards petrol would be offered and great company given!!  
If anyone can help please contact me, we would both be grateful!! Cheers and have a great afternoon!!
Mazz x


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Location and destination would be a good starting point.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi ya....
Sorry about that  My friend hadn't even told me where he needed to go!!!
If I am remembering correctly, he needs to go to a town called Borges (?) on the way to Santander, however he is quite happy to be dropped off at a large town or city along the way where he can catch the bus. 
He lives in Tabua, between Coimbra and Viseu, but I am able to drive him to a location easier for the person who is able to help. I believe he is wanting to go early on in the new year, as his daughter is visiting there and he would like to see her before she returns to the UK.
Thank you! 
Mazz


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Would that be Burgos??


----------

